# Trouble posting and/or staying logged in?



## Morrus

I get so many queries about this that I thought I'd make a permanent announcement about it.

A lot of people are having trouble posting once logged in - they find that the board logs them out again when they try to post, asking for their username and password again.

99% of the time, the problem is caused because you're using the wrong address to visit the messageboards.  Look at the address bar in your browser - if it has the word "cyberstreet" in it, you're using the wrong address, and the boards won't work correctly for you.

The correct address for these messageboards is: http://www.enworld.org/forums/

If you have been using the wrong address, you will need to do two things:

1) Clear out your cookies (in Internet Explorer you can do that by going to Tools > Internet Options > Delete Cookies).

2) Come back to the boards via the correct address.

Hope that helps!


----------



## GuardianLurker

If you have the correct address (you always follow the link from the main news page for instance) make sure:


Your cookie-limiter (e.g. browser, personal firewall, ad-blocker, etc.) is set to allow all cookies, including third party.
Your privacy-limiter is set to allow private headers.

If you use Zone Alarm Pro (good program) you will find the settings under Privacy.

Speaking from experience!


----------



## Nifelhein

Also, note that your old bookmarks bear the cyberstreet address too, you can edit them and make them reflect the actual address.

That hapenned to some people a while ago and I had already done the editing thing on my bookmarks by then. Hope it helps too.


----------



## Tiefling

It may be worth noting that this also occurs if you omit the "www" and use enworld.org or http://enworld.org. Or, at least, it did for me.


----------



## KenM

I had a problem with my computer today. I had to log back into all the fourms I goto. But when I tryed to do it with ENWorld, it logged me back in, but when i go to another page on the fourms, I was logged out again.    I deleted my cookies again and reset everything, but its still doing it.

  EDIT: Working now.


----------



## Allanon

Something new that I noticed first today is that I'm asked to reregister whenever I click on the User Control Panel Button. If I refresh or click the User CP again the problem doesn't repeat. It seems to be happening only when I'm quickly surfing through links without letting the pages fully load.


----------



## KenM

I still have to log in after awhile, I reset the adress, deleted my cookies.


----------



## EricNoah

is anyone here using enworld.org instead of www.enworld.org ? We're discovering that makes a difference.  Tomorrow Thomas Heretic will try to do something about that...


----------



## Nifelhein

Also, remember to check out your cookie options and allow medium security in IE, higher than that block the cookie and logs you out everytime... problem I has recently.


----------



## Wilphe

Well that worked, of course I now have a secondary alter ego with 0 posts.
Still.


----------



## Fenris

A thousand Thank yous Morrus. I was fine at work but my computer at home was doing this exact thing. Now it is resolved. I hated posting for home because I had to sign in after every forum! Thanks again.


----------



## Andre

I'm having the opposite problem - no matter how many times I try, the system won't allow me to log OUT. Any ideas?


----------



## Michael Morris

Dump your cookies.
If that doesn't work, shut down all your browsers and then erase the cookie files manually. Restart the computer afterward.  That should do it.


----------



## purplepete

*Having problem posting news*

Gudday.  I have a news article I'd like to submit but I've having weird problems that don't appear to be related to anything mentioned here - can anyone help?

I log in (purplepete), click on the Submit a Scoop link & enter my scoop.  Then regardless of whether I press "Preview Post" or "Submit New Thread" I end up with a blank page.  I've tried with different browsers (IE6 & Firefox), different internet connections, dial/up vs broadband, NT vs XP & different computers & no joy.  

I sent email to Morrus a couple of days ago but no reply.

If you can read this post then obviously it's letting me reply to an existing thread, not just make a new one.

BTW, is the "submit a scoop" the correct link to use?  I want to submit something for Community News, but the only thing listed under Category is 'General'.

Thanks.


----------



## staun

Mr. Pete,

I have the exact same problem. Cannot post anything when using the procedure you describe.
I emailed Morrus as well, and no reply. I tried different browser, no luck. I always get a blank page. I want to submit some community news as well.

I am 100% sure it is not a cookie problem, since I've used a brand new WinXP install to access the website for the very first time.

Soeren

Edit: Pete, perhaps you can give me some backup in this thread:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2257925#post2257925


----------



## Numberboy

I have the exact same issue as purplepete and staun. I've tried it on multiple computers, using both IE and Firefox, and I even made a new account (my old one is 35263526) and whenever I try to create a new thread I get taken to a blank page and nothing is posted. I can, though, post in new threads, as evidenced by this.


Has anyone got a solution?


----------



## staun

Numberboy said:
			
		

> I have the exact same issue as purplepete and staun. I've tried it on multiple computers, using both IE and Firefox, and I even made a new account (my old one is 35263526) and whenever I try to create a new thread I get taken to a blank page and nothing is posted. I can, though, post in new threads, as evidenced by this.
> 
> 
> Has anyone got a solution?




See the other thread as well. I haven't heard anything since I posted my original request to the board. Guess we're just **** out of luck 

Soeren


----------



## purplepete

*Still no joy*

Unfortunately I still have the same problem & have yet to see a solution.  Morrus did post on the other thread that the problem had been "noted" a month ago (May, 2005) but he has other priorities at the moment.

Peter


----------



## 9800

*Blank screen*

I find the screen goes blank  sometimes when I try to post and then I my stuff isn't posted. Very frustrating.


----------



## Michael Morris

9800 said:
			
		

> I find the screen goes blank  sometimes when I try to post and then I my stuff isn't posted. Very frustrating.




Firefox or Mozilla?  If so turn off the Enhanced WYSIWYG editor.  Click "My Account" on the bar above, then click "Edit My Thread Viewing Options"  Scroll to the bottom and you'll see a selection of editors.  Turn the WYSIWYG editor off, using the standard editor or the basic editor instead.


----------



## 9800

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Firefox or Mozilla? If so turn off the Enhanced WYSIWYG editor. Click "My Account" on the bar above, then click "Edit My Thread Viewing Options" Scroll to the bottom and you'll see a selection of editors. Turn the WYSIWYG editor off, using the standard editor or the basic editor instead.




Firefox. Will be discussing probs with a techie.


----------



## Michael Morris

9800 said:
			
		

> Firefox. Will be discussing probs with a techie.




The problem should be gone now.  I have turned off the WYSIWYG editor for you from the admincp. Don't turn it back on or you will have this problem reappear.


----------



## Majin

My cousin is having problems even getting to the page, Morrus. When he tries to go here (and only this ENWorld, he gets an illegal operation that shuts down IE. This has happened to him before in the past, but eventually it just fixed itself. He assumes that you may have changed some kind of code on your site that is doing this to him, otherwise it may be a MS security update that is coming into conflict with this site specifically. Is there anyway you can check into that?


----------



## BOZ

absolutely correct!


----------



## Umbran

Ooh, the bots love this one, don't they?

All coming from different IPs, unfortunately.  But I can clean up a bit...


----------



## Umbran

Okay, this thread is getting so many spam responses, I think it's time to close it.

Which, of course, may mean the spam will go everywhere else, instead.  But it is worth a try.

If you feel a need for another thread on the same topic, don't hesitate to start a new one.


----------

